
Open Source Is Insufficient to Solve Trust Problems in Hardware [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10690-open_source_is_insufficient_to_solve_trust_problems_in_hardware
======
paxswill
Previous discussion from bunnie's blog post on this talk:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21891056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21891056)

